# La Rabita, near Adra



## notmrsw (Nov 12, 2011)

We've narrowed our search and intend to visit La Rabita this year. Anyone any comments/observations on La Rabita?
thanks


----------



## youngagepensioner (May 18, 2009)

La Rabita is a very working class Spanish village/small town on the coast on the borders of Granada/Almeria Province. Nice if that is what you want. Not touristy in the slightest, a working village. A few km from Albunol, which is a bigger town but a bit of a dump imho. Surrounded by plasticulture. La Rabita's beach is dirty brown grit, as are all the beaches on this coastline. Bit of a one-horse place, but that may be what you want. The bus between Malaga city and Almeria city stops at La Rabita. Nearest airport Almeria.

Did you particularly want beach, as the beautiful area of Las Alpujarras is only 50 minutes away in the mountains, you can visit Adra and other places if you want the seaside.


----------



## jp1 (Jun 11, 2011)

Is this a place to live/retire of just a holiday????

Almerimar is a nice resort with large port just 20 minutes along the coast, you will see a lot more life in Almerimar.


----------



## notmrsw (Nov 12, 2011)

this is,potentially, a place to live.We dont want to be in a big town but want to be close enough for shopping etc.A one horse/bus town sounds ideal but we'll take our time before making any firm decisions.We are in no rush.Thanks for the comments


----------

